# Canon EOS M10 for men or women?



## Dylan777 (Oct 25, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=os1w8vGbAo4


----------



## rpt (Oct 25, 2015)

Love the cat!


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 25, 2015)

She appears to be a nineteen year old girl who owns her own luxury villa with a private beach on some unnamed European coastline. I would think she could afford a Leica instead of an M10! (Or at the very least an M3).


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 25, 2015)

I think the white one is for women,
the black one for men
and the grey one for shared cameras ...

Waiting for pink cam for girls,
light blue cam for boys ...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 25, 2015)

It is likely aimed towards women. That was the original premise for the "M". Canon marketing has likely found that the features are likely to appeal to many women.

Obviously, not to women pro photographers, its a entry level camera being sold as a step up from P&S or phone.

Its going to be hard to sell, but, so far, Canon has done very well with their marketing. The only really big fail was releasing the M in the USA where it was a dismal flop.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Oct 25, 2015)

I own the original M in white. I hope that does not diminish my masculinity!


----------



## rpt (Oct 26, 2015)

MrFotoFool said:


> I own the original M in white. I hope that does not diminish my masculinity!


 ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## mvrbnsn (Oct 26, 2015)

I am a guy and also have a white EOS M (with a black Richard Franiec grip). I am in Graphic Design so just liked the clean look, though I also like black cameras.

A guy hawking CDs in Times Square remarked as I passed by last spring that, "I like your hat, but you look like a Japanese tourist with that camera." Oh well, maybe it was because I was using the neck strap, LOL.

There is one of the Canon promo videos that shows a guy with an M3 and then some ladies with an M10 or 3 not sure. Anyway it projects a 'cool' image. Nicely done.

http://mseriescameras.usa.canon.com/5_videos.html

Another video shows several guys shooting video with an M10. I think they're just trying to introduce the M series to a youthful demographic of both genders. 

I'm older but I like the image quality and portability of the M and hope they expand the line upward too.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2015)

My wife would never touch my 5D III or 1Dx. In fact, she hated it when I carry my 1Dx and 24-70. One day she tried my RX1 and the next thing I know the camera was taken away from me. Then we got broke in, we lost the RX1. She has been shooting with my A7 lately.

I told her RX1 II is on pre-order and will come with pink custom leather case. Got a huge hug from the wife 

I hope Canon will bring some decent FF mirrorless soon. I'm sure many of us wouldn't mind adding Canon FF mirrorless to our current DSLR kit.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 26, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> My wife would never touch my 5D III or 1Dx. In fact, she hated it when I carry my 1Dx and 24-70. One day she tried my RX1 and the next thing I know the camera was taken away from me. Then we got broke in, we lost the RX1. She has been shooting with my A7 lately.
> 
> I told her RX1 II is on pre-order and will come with pink custom leather case. Got a huge hug from the wife
> 
> I hope Canon will bring some decent FF mirrorless soon. I'm sure many of us wouldn't mind adding Canon FF mirrorless to our current DSLR kit.



Two years ago, I bought a used Nikon CP 9700 for $100 on Craigslist. The idea was to have a cheap camera she could take horse riding on the ocean beach without fear of ruining it. It was actually a expensive camera, but I got it cheap.

She will not part with that tiny camera, its the size she wanted and goes everywhere with her. She does not use a smart phone, the camera does a fine job for a P&S.

I doubt she would want a mirrorless either, they are too big for her.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 26, 2015)

Recently, I mentioned to my 5 year old son that pink was a girl's colour and blue a boy's colour. He replied, "no daddy, you're wrong. There are no boys and girls colours. They are just colours." 

But in my unenlighted opinion, I'd say that if a camera had a viewfinder, it is for boys. If it lacks a viewfinder it is for girls.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > My wife would never touch my 5D III or 1Dx. In fact, she hated it when I carry my 1Dx and 24-70. One day she tried my RX1 and the next thing I know the camera was taken away from me. Then we got broke in, we lost the RX1. She has been shooting with my A7 lately.
> ...



I got my wife a used RX100 on ebay. To her, the camera size is perfect - she loves it. She mentioned about the IQ when shooting indoor, " not pretty as RX1". She thought it was a camera itself and asked me to replace with another one. I explained her about the sensor sizes. 

I even told her the real price tag on RX1 II. The response I got was, "make sure you add few extra batteries"  

My wife is FF girl


----------



## alice123 (Nov 5, 2015)

This great camera has not been specifically designed for only men or women...however they both can use this camera very easily ....if you want to make clear everything about this camera you follow the link below:

http://www.gizmobeat.info/canon-eos-m10-complete-review

Here you will get tom know everything about this great camera.


----------

